# aqua dome



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i found this while i was reading aquahobby magazine and i thought this was pretty cool.

what say you?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

3g??

i like the geico gecko!!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

​


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

essabee said:


> ​


whoaaa this is so kool where'd u get it


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

whoaaa this is so kool where'd u get it


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

holy crap thats looks cooler than mine! lol.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

wouldnt it be hard to have saltwater inhabitants in a 3g tank? Stability would be hard.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

^ impossible with the 3 clownfish and anemone. what a gimmick. this type of product gets people in the hobby, but once they kill off their pets, they leave and don't look back. this is made to repetitively sell animals, not maintain them. kinda peeves me off a little


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

ive seen nano saltwater tanks before with with a clown fish and anemone and a few other corals in there and it seemed pretty healthy...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

That'd be pico size. 3gal, that's just way to much iffyness for me.


----------

